
Millions of frogs are factory farmed in shocking conditions - feelix
https://inews.co.uk/opinion/comment/frog-farming-intensity-problem/
======
Waterluvian
After watching the video I was left a bit upset. But I have to admit, I
started by wondering, "do I care? Which side of the empathy line do frogs land
on?"

~~~
A2017U1
Personally I care despite being a huge meat eater. There's no reason for
cruelty other than laziness and indifference.

Id generally draw the line at insects. And yet most insects for consumption
are treated quite well.

Again personal opinion but creatures like cephalopods, primates, dolphins and
whales just shouldn't be touched in general, we should let the other smart
animals be, they are the backup plan for the only known life in the universe.

